# Lastest Shopping! :)



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

From Ten Shin Gardens.

Dendrobium kingianum. first time to see such tiny and variegated variety, so I had to get one. 







A couple Tolumnia of the same cross. All were pink of some sort. 
I bought white, yellow with spots in the past, and all from the same cross.
Very diverse results from this cross. The name is just too long to remember.
Jirak Rainbow by something by something....






Belllatulum album x charlesworthii album. 






Hung Sheng Spice. Notice how compact the plant is and how long the spike is! There were so many nice compact bulldog hybrids this time. must be a trend in Taiwan.






Hung Sheng Provocation. So cute!
It has bloomed before, so it's been culled at the nursery, but I like it a lot.
Already a small clump.






Micranthum. One is in bud. Both have amazing root system! 






Hung Sheng Pink (moquettianum x emersonii in bud), two Winter Coat in bud (wenshanense x leuco) with great root system! 






I donated well over 20 plants at the society earlier this week just in case of this kind of accidents. :rollhappy:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

From Main Street Orchids

Venustum. QF tag. so this must be from the same batch as the one I got from eBay last year.
There were a couple and all had at least two new starts.
I think I'll toss my "old" one. haha






A nice clump of charlesworthii for just $35.
Unfortunately someone in the train hit it hard and broke the neck. 
I was dying to see the flower as I don't believe this is what it says it is.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Just for fun.
A familiar sight as my venustum did this very same thing in November.
Poor thing!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2017)

Main Street? Are you sure? I didn't see Mike at all.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

I saw him although his wife was there most of the time.


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2017)

Fun show, huh? I can see you have a
very good time.


----------



## Don I (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice haul. I love the moss and the tessellation on the venustum.
Don


----------



## troy (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!! Were the ten shin plants pre orders or what he had on display?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2017)

Just picked from the pile. lol

I wanted to place a pre-order of some flasks, but he was too busy. Our communications didn't follow through. 

And I was told he is not coming back to this region. He did Deepcut which is not too far from NYC, but he's skipping that one this year.
Next one is all the way down to Phyli. hmmm

I've never been to SEPOS and heard good things about it, so I might as well travel south a bit. I don't know.
I will have to try and get in touch with him now well head of time, but those flasks might all be gone now.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 16, 2017)

Awesome haul!

I spoke to Richard who was manning Ten Shin booth and he told me Ten Shin won't be at SEPOS this year!

Regardless, SEPOS is still worth going to whether or not he is attending.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2017)

Really?

He told me that Matt is skipping Deepcut, but coming to SEPOS. 
I'll have to double check on that.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2017)

I also was told he'd miss sepos and deepcut. But always good to hear directly from source. I only want to see ooi orchids and more corybas 
Sepos is a good show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 18, 2017)

you went a little crazy.....


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2017)

A little? lol 
I hope they will take some time to settle. I don't like bareroot but no choice but to.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2017)

If he went crazy...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, if it wasn't for the space limit, I would have bought half the Ten Shin table! lol ok, maybe quarter. 
There were a bunch of multiple growt henryanum ( I have lots of seedling from OZ flask but still multiple growths for jump start was tempting!), wilhelminae ( although I have two gardineri), Roth, Mem Larry Heuer ( I have a good one in bloom), a few different brachy hybrids ( they all look about the same to me but those leaves!!!), and some other not so commonly seen plants in the states...

There was this Chinese woman who bought her van full of orchids!
As I was watching her pushing her giant cart through the hall way, I was like, 'that would be me if I lived in a house!' lol


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2017)

From Ten Shin I bought a henry, a Mem. Larry Heuer, (the one in bloom smelled so nice...), and another hybrid.


----------



## troy (Jan 18, 2017)

I wonder why he's skipping out..? Could be too long a drive from taiwn maybe ?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2017)

NYEric said:


> From Ten Shin I bought a henry, a Mem. Larry Heuer, (the one in bloom smelled so nice...), and another hybrid.



Did you buy the one in bloom with super droopy but huge flower?
Yeah, it was fragrant! 

I was tempted to buy a couple, but one was previously bloomed plant and the other one....I then remembered I have one opening up nicely at home, and one more.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2017)

troy said:


> I wonder why he's skipping out..? Could be too long a drive from taiwn maybe ?



I don't know about SEPOS yet, but they usually skip due to money.
He didn't do as well at Deepcut last year I was told.

Plus, a lot of plants either froze or damaged by cold because he had a hold up at the air port in the freezing weather. 
I feel bad for him. The customs scewed him over in that regard, I guess.

Now I wonder this means I only get to see him once a year in my area now. 
Dang it!

In the last three years or so, he's been bringing a lot more Chinese Cymbidiums, which means the demand has been on the rise, but not enough. plus other things.

We have to get local Chinese people come and buy from him as these plants are not available otherwise or cost significantly higher at certain hidden places in China Town and other area in the city.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 18, 2017)

The fake charlesworthii is opening up and it is ugly.
I'm tossing. I guess I was over excited about the big clump and the low price. Oh, well...more space for me for other stuff. hehehe


----------

